# Indian pass cape San blas



## Cabin creek man (Nov 18, 2012)

Given the choice i'n early June would you rather fish Indian pass i'n the actual pass or fish the beach on cape San blas? I'm planning a trip down that way and early June and  I just don't know the area and what's moving there then. All fishing will be surf and I've done alot of surf fishing good equipment and experience have surf fished the east coast from va to ga and alot of the gulf coast as close as st marks and alligator point to cape San blas just never fished there.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Nov 19, 2012)

Indian Pass is probably a better bet.  The fishing in the pass is REALLY good.  Big sharks, big reds, flounder, Tarpon...everything runs through that concentrated area.  However, in June you can get big Kings and Pompano out on CSB more consistently as the water is crystal clear.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 19, 2012)

Tough call, I've had good luck in both places.


----------



## Port_St_Joe (Nov 19, 2012)

Both areas are very good fishing areas - if you are able to cast net or purchase live menhaden (Goggle Eyes) - the opportunity to get into some larger fish in the pass is hard to beat. June might be a little early for Tarpon, but the sharks are cruising up and down the pass in the AM and Sunset. You can't go wrong in June at CSB!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 19, 2012)

We've caught lots of fish at the State Park. This campground/marina looks nice. I didn't know what your lodging plans will be.
http://indianpasscamp.com/


----------



## Cabin creek man (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys I kinda figgured that the pass was probably something special. I wanted to go last year but we ended up at edisto i'n SC a good place no doubt but over the past 30 years since I went there the first time it's changed alot and is so much more exclusive which means expensive. We will be staying i'n a beach house at indian pass about 400 yards inside the pass best I can tell. I'm really looking forward to this one and think it's gonna be one heckova trip.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 20, 2012)

You will enjoy yourself, ask the locals about the stump hole.


----------



## redneckacorn (Dec 3, 2012)

The two locations are close enough to fish both of them. You will probably catch way more catfish surffishing at Indian Pass though. A kayak would get you into the thick of things at Indian Pass. Tell Kelly I said hey at the store.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 16, 2012)

The Cape is great right now fish the stump hole,,


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Dec 23, 2012)

Indian Pass


----------



## bowandgun (Jan 7, 2013)

You will catch ALOT of catfish in Indian Pass.  If the water is clear Cape San Blas can be awesome for pompano.  You can also wade fish in Port St Joe for Trout if it is before scallop season.


----------

